
With “Project Nutshot,” Zenefits Plans a Move into Payroll Processing - coloneltcb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/project-nutshot-zenefits-move-against-ad#.ukOmnvAzgl
======
api
Having been deeply disappointed with Zenefits for employee health care setup,
I think I'll stick with Zenpayroll (which is absolutely outstanding!).

:unicorn: :poop:

